# Marconis' 55g soil/low-light journal



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi guys, this will be my third aquarium with a soil underlayer. After battling algae problems for months due to nutrient imbalance and too much light, I decided to tear the tank down and swap out the dual T5-HO to a single and do things a little differently. I got a 1x54W HagenGlo, and am using an AC70 as filtration (might need to get a powerhead).


I placed a large plant order on aquariumplants.net over the weekend and am hoping they will ship this week. The list is as follows:

4 of : Cryptocoryne, Retrospiralis (Cryptocoryne retrospiralis)
2 of : Cryptocoryne, Undulatus (Cryptocoryne undulatus)
3 of : Cryptocoryne, Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii)
4 of : Hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum)
4 of : Rotala Indica (Rotala roundifolia)
1 of : Sagittaria, Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria subulata)(10 plants per order)
1 of : Sword, Amazon (Echinorodus bleheri) Pot Medium
6 of : Water Sprite(Ceratopteris thalictroides)

The hornwort is going to be used as a floater for about a month. I think the water sprite will be the basis of my background, with the others acting as mid-foreground. In my last setup, I had successfully created a nice dwarf sag "carpet" that I'd like to go at again in this tank. I started moving around the DW, and came up with the following: (I do apologize for the reflection in the photo, I forgot my T5 at my parents house ((was a Christmas gift)) and had to have the room lights on).










All of the dirt on the bottom is just what was left over from when I emptied the tank. What do you guys think of this arrangement? My next question is, do you think I should have tall plants around the large piece of DW on the left, or keep fore-midground plants around it?

Thanks!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Got my plants early this morning, just finished planting/filling/cleaning up. All plants were in top-notch condition and well wrapped. I ordered too many Rotala, and way too much Hornwort, but it's okay. Not sure how I feel about the Spiralis...Dwarf Sag came a little tall, but once it starts running and sprouting new leaves I'm going to pluck the longer ones. Excuse that big rock holding the DW down. Here it is:





































Thanks for viewing.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

I think it looks awesome. I have thought about ordering from them in the past. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot. Do you guys think I have too much Hornwort at the top? I don't want to stop too much light from penetrating below.


----------



## Hawkian (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't think it's too much floating plants, but you'll have to monitor as you go along depending of the light you have in there. The floaties may help reduce the algae at the top of the tank... ???

I would also put the amazon sword towards the back... They tend to get rather big.

Looking good!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm only keeping the floaters there for about a month until nutrients are in check and everything. I am going to keep the AS there for now, and just see how things grow in and will move accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Better photos:


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Crypt melt is in full swing, mainly the Spiralis. Portions of the Hornwort have turned brown; I hope they will begin to thrive over the next few days. The Rotala looks like it will do well, as will the Water Sprite as I can see that "curling green bulb" at the top of a bunch of the stems, which indicated to me it is growing upward. 

So far, so good...


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Cant wait to see the finish product.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Tank is leeching tannins like a mofo, but that is to be expected since I didn't mineralize or anything. One thing that is bugging me, though, is that my Hornwort is turning brown on some portions; I thought this plant should thrive in a setup like mine?

Any advice is appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Few hours after water change. Check out the growth on the Water Sprite; I think the Hornwort grew as well.** EDIT**Upon closer inspection, I can see new growth coming through the sand on the base of nearly all of my Crypts with the exception of the Spiralis, so the melting isn't the worst thing in the world. :-D. Happy!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Not that anyone follows this thread, but my tank is rampant with algae (haven't had time to identify yet; brown and fuzzy at spots). Thought that at least the Hornwort would help with this, but oh well. I'm making sure to keep my blinds closed in the room to cut down on extra light. The good news is that my Water Sprite and Rotala have really taken off and are dominating the right side. The Crypts are melting (the Undulata very slowly), but I can see penetration of new leaves from the soil which is good. Dwarf sag is so-so...hoping to see some runners soon.

I'm doing a water change tonight, then I'll snap a picture tomorrow. Oh, and also getting fish this weekend (light stocking).


----------



## So_Fishy (Jan 16, 2012)

Love the tank. Good luck in your fight against the algae! I also just started my tank and I'm sure I'm going to be battling it soon also.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you, appreciate it. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

Marconis said:


> Not that anyone follows this thread, but my tank is rampant with algae -------- I'm doing a water change tonight, ----- Oh, and also getting fish this weekend (light stocking).


Bwahahaha that's what I get for lurking I guess LOL.
I've looked at the thread everyday you've posted an update since joining the frat and started the thread.
(imo) Tolerate the tannins until you can't stand it anymore then change the water in a big change ratio to brighten the tank. Seems to slow the algae. Floaters go a _LONG_ way on reducing algae on a new tank too helping to moderate both light energy and ferts in the water column.

Thinking the tank is off to a good looking start (imo).


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Ha, glad to see people are actually following my thread! I appreciate your advice and words.

Here is a photo I snapped several minutes ago right before the lights went out (excuse glass bubbles, did a water change about 6 hours ago).


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

I actually like the tannin color...I'm sure the fish love it too. This is a fairly new tank do algae should go away once it becomes established. What are you doin for ferts?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

As with any dirt tank without MTS, algae is pretty much assumed...I tried to combat a huge outbreak the best I could with floaters (duckweed tagged along too, but it isn't reproducing as fast as I'd feared). As for ferts, none whatsoever...just letting the dirt do its thing. No CO2, either. I dosed some Flourish on the day of planting just to spruce them up, but nothing regularly.


----------



## aXio (May 29, 2011)

I like it. Nice and clean


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

What's up guys? Was away from my apartment for two days and was very pleased to see even more growth when I came back. 

Has anyone noticed that uploading to Photobucket decreases the quality of your original photos? It's kind of annoying, but maybe I'm imagining things...

FTS...Please notice how big my Sword got on the left, will definitely have to move it soon; also a new leaf is budding out of that shoot, should have gotten a better picture of it:











New Dwarf Sag popping up (one of several):











New leaves on Crypt Undulata (on bottom):










Hornwort engulfed in algae:










How long do you think I should keep this in my tank? It's been two weeks, highly unsightly...

Duckweed, will have to keep an eye on it:










The four Pristella Tetra's that I bought on Thursday, loving them:










Right side of tank:










Thanks for viewing. I'm very happy with the way things are coming along.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

So, do you guys think I should hold off on removing the Hornwort, and just leave the Duckweed?


----------



## Hcancino (Jun 18, 2011)

I say if they are both working then keep them. If you want to remove the hornwort then maybe remove portions of it at a time so you don't get and algae bloom overnight. Nice looking tank by the way!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright, I may do that, then...just take it out little by little each day. Thanks!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone know how I can combat this algae in my tank (the brown hair stuff)? I have never experienced it before, and when I did a water change, I accidentally knocked a lot off the Hornwort and it spread all over my tank. I want to try and maintain it or eliminate it before it goes out of control. Or, should I just wait it out...

Thanks


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Shot from tonight...


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Does anyone know how I can combat this algae in my tank (the brown hair stuff)? I have never experienced it before, and when I did a water change, I accidentally knocked a lot off the Hornwort and it spread all over my tank. I want to try and maintain it or eliminate it before it goes out of control. Or, should I just wait it out...
> 
> Thanks


Do you have an otto's or amano's? they are great brown algae cleaners.
What do you mean it spread out? did the needles spread out? if so its probably dying. I would remove any parts that are dying(has happened to me b4) and save any thats healthy and green and no leaves falling off. You'll see it will bounce back really fast. I think hornwort is a great plant for when you first set up a dirt tank. It soaks up and excess nutrients that would normally cause an algae bloom or brown water. once it gets thick just cut it back. I always keep some just in case. its not pretty but its a very useful plant to have around.

Your tank is really looking sweet Nick. keep it up... I have one suggestion if you don't mind. Ever consider moving that sword on the left behind the wood? I think it would give your tank a bit more depth. And I think it would look cool if the leaves of the sword looked like they were growing up behind the wood. Also swords will et massive and eventually cover up your wood. It looks like nice piece, show it off! just my 2 cents... haha


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey ffrok, thanks for the reply. By spread out, I meant the algae itself spread out (more or less blew all over the tank and then settled). As for your suggestion, a member had already recommended I do that. I didn't think it'd be necessary, but seeing as how big it's getting, I am definitely going to have to move it. I'm gonna move it this weekend before its root system gets too embedded in the substrate. You are both spot on in that suggestion. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

After a water change. Moved the sword, as you can see. Did a pretty big algae clean up and left the filter intake out of the shot. My soil seems to be anaerobic in spots, as bubbles make their way out of it every now and then. Despite this, I don't smell anything sulfur-like, so I doubt it's too bad...on my old 10 gallon the sulfur smell was pretty bad from my substrate. I'm happy with the way things are working out in this tank, with the exception of the algae; the rock weighing down my wood is also extremely irritating, and I can't wait to pull it out (probably going to be another month, I'd say).


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Do you have amanos or ottos? They could really help with the fuzz on that driftwood.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I was actually planning on heading over to the LFS later today to see if they had any Otos , among other algae eaters.


----------



## 75 gallon (Dec 19, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Does anyone know how I can combat this algae in my tank (the brown hair stuff)? I have never experienced it before, and when I did a water change, I accidentally knocked a lot off the Hornwort and it spread all over my tank. I want to try and maintain it or eliminate it before it goes out of control. Or, should I just wait it out...
> 
> Thanks


I just went through this with my tank. to my suprise someone sugested H2O2 (hydrogen peroxide) i thought hu never thought of that. im happy to report it works great and the fish love it the plants love it. everyones happy. :red_mouth the way to do it is dose 1ml to each gallon. ie. in my 125 gallon tank i dosed 125 ml of H2O2 in about 2 days i noticed it starting to die. Hope this helps!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh, wow, I'll definitely look into that tonight once I'm done with all my school work. Thanks.


----------



## LetThereBeFish (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh so you're the culprit who bought the driftwood that I was eyeing up for some time.  But don't worry. I won't be going on a man-hunt looking for you. Anyways, I really like this tank. Very green!  So what do you plan on putting in this tank fish-wise. Definitely can see some angels in here.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

No way, really? I LOVED it the second I saw it, so...sorry! Had to buy it . I think I am going to stock up on some more Pristella Tetra's, but as for another species, I haven't quite decided. I'm not really into Angels, unfortunately.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> No way, really? I LOVED it the second I saw it, so...sorry! Had to buy it . I think I am going to stock up on some more Pristella Tetra's, but as for another species, I haven't quite decided. I'm not really into Angels, unfortunately.


take advantage of our soft water and get some GBR's. I am def getting a pair for my next project.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, the algae in my tank seems to be subsiding. If not subsiding, it has at least taken a lot longer to come back after my water change (Monday)...my water is also crystal clear, and the dwarf sag is letting off runners like crazy. I'm very happy!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Some photos I just took:




























Never seen my Rotala grow like this:


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Wow! Explosive. That's a sign of a happy rotala! That's what happened in my little 3.5 gallon.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Explosive is right. :-D. No tank of mine has ever given me so much joy...once the algae is completely gone, I'll be elated. By the way do you ever post at AA anymore? I really like this place a lot better, there are more "experts".


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Explosive is right. :-D. No tank of mine has ever given me so much joy...once the algae is completely gone, I'll be elated. By the way do you ever post at AA anymore? I really like this place a lot better, there are more "experts".


Not really.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I really want to get rid of my Hornwort, I'm sick of looking at it. I have a decent amount of Duckweed, so I won't have a strict absence of floaters. The Duckweed is actually growing a lot slower than I thought it would, so it isn't bothering me yet. Either way, I want this Hornwort gone...the algae on them has greatly reduced, so I'm taking that as a sign? I think I have a decent enough plant mass to be able to remove them at this point. What do you guys think?

Thanks


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry if I am boring you guys, but I like taking photos of my tank. As you can see here, I removed hornwort from the right side, but left it on the left side. You can also see that there is no longer any algae on the hornwort either, which is good. Overall, algae has subsided immensely. I tried taking the rock off of the driftwood, but it still floats a bit...however, it is able to stay down with a lighter rock. Maybe another month of that and I should be good to go. I also pulled up that Rotala to try and get it to grow upwards, but I have a feeling the roots that I took out will just find their way back down to the substrate. This photo was taken after a PWC tonight:


----------



## ilovelucy (Jan 3, 2012)

Your tank is coming along so quickly! All the new plant growth makes me hopeful for my 75 that I just got done planting. I am far from happy with it so your tank makes me optimistic. I am also waiting on my wood so hopefully that will fill it out as well....


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Guess those lights worked out well for you. You've struck a balance it seems. Good job. Your going to need a trim soon! Haha


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't want to jinx it, but yes it seems this light has really done the trick. Also, I feel I went about dirt correctly this time (heavy planting from the start, floaters), as opposed to letting my nutrients get all out of whack. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, I don't have any pictures, but my water sprite is yellowing in a lot of places all of a sudden. I was away for four days and I also had to pluck four yellow leaves from the bottom of my Amazon sword. Any idea of why this may happen so suddenly? It's worrying me.

Thanks


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Got some pics, this was the best I can do:


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Did a nice large water change today...things always look the best in my tank right after a water change; green, crisp and clear. Keep in mind that in person this tank has a tiny bit of a yellow tint to it due to my light. I may change it out to a 10,000K because I'm starting to really dislike the color of my 6500K.










Best shot I could get of them:










Here's my C. wendtii (Red). It came green, then turned to this...should it even look like this? I've compared mine to others on the net and it seems like mine is a little bit more "deteriorated" than others.










Thank you for viewing.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

my wendtii red turned dark brown-reddish also... tank is looking good.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, frrok. Appreciate it as always.


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

I just skimmed though the whole thread...it's growing in very nicely! 

Oh, and I'm going to need you to pack up and ship your C. wendtii (Red) to me. :hihi:


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

What's up...I got a more accurate photo in terms of how my tank looks on a daily basis (in terms of lighting color). Hacked away some of the very long dwarf sag this morning, as well as some overgrown water sprite. I've been dosing Flourish twice a week, so hopefully by doing so I'll notice my plants looking healthier again. Also on a happy note, my Rainbow Shark has been venturing out a lot lately after feedings to clean up after what was missed...it's good to finally see him, he's black as can be and has great red fins. Love him.


----------



## nantuko (Feb 13, 2012)

nice luscious tank! I think the tank looks good, wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Algae problem under control?

I would dose with KNO3 (potassium nitrate). Cheapest form is dry. I get it at hardware store in Spectricide stump remover, which is 100% KNO3. According to Griggs - Mix 30 ml (3 tsp or 1 Tbs) into 1 cup of water. 1ml = 1.08 ppm of KNO3 in 10 gallons of water. Cheapest alternative to Excel is Cidex 2% Glut matched to excel is dilluted 3:1 solution which is 75% metricide/ 25% water (post 31). A quart is approx $25 on Ebay. At dealmed.com 1 gallon of Metricide 2.6% glut. is $18.20. shipping 
$9.99

Also adding a siesta period of at least 2hrs helps. For the Co2 will build up during the siesta.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hilde said:


> *Algae problem under control?*
> 
> I would dose with KNO3 (potassium nitrate). Cheapest form is dry. I get it at hardware store in Spectricide stump remover, which is 100% KNO3. According to Griggs - Mix 30 ml (3 tsp or 1 Tbs) into 1 cup of water. 1ml = 1.08 ppm of KNO3 in 10 gallons of water. Cheapest alternative to Excel is Cidex 2% Glut matched to excel is dilluted 3:1 solution which is 75% metricide/ 25% water (post 31). A quart is approx $25 on Ebay. At dealmed.com 1 gallon of Metricide 2.6% glut. is $18.20. shipping
> $9.99
> ...


I'm actually starting to get a bit of hair or thread algae on my wood and my Amazon sword. I'm doing a water change today so I'll inspect closer to see if there are any spots that I haven't noticed. How often would I have to dose KNO3 (on average), and what are your main reasons for recommending the dosing of it (with respect to my own aquarium)? I've also been looking for an alternative to Excel, as Excel is too pricey (for me) to continually buy (that being said, I haven't been using it). 

I've been considering a siesta period, actually. We shall see.

Thanks a bunch for your advice, greatly appreciated!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> I'm actually starting to get a bit of hair or thread algae on my wood
> How often would I have to dose KNO3
> What are your main reasons for recommending it?


Check you nitrate level before dosing with KNO3

Nitrate imbalance was the culprit that caused algae in my tank. Most say it is circulation and light/ Co2 imbalance. So also need Co2 additive too. Is the most important item to keep algae under control. KNO3 probably can wait until you use the other ferts up.

The rotalla may be the cause of the nutrient imbalance which is creating nutrients for algae. It is a hog. It does best in my tank since I have been dosing with KNO3.

When I start dosing new ferts I dose daily. I think 15ml good for you. Then dose weekly double the dosage.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Will test when I get home from classes. I am definitely going to do a bit of research on that Excel alternative. Right now algae isn't really a problem for me (the algae is pretty minimal). I am having more of an issue with yellowing plants all of the sudden, but I am waiting another week to see if the Flourish helps any.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> I am having more of an issue with yellowing plants


Potassium nitrate helped me with that problem. Here too more info.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Man this tank look really good and everything grew in so fast too. I kinda like the way sand looks compared to gravel. How do you like sand compared to gravel? I just wanted to know for my next tank. Does the sand make the water harder?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, Hilde, I will look into getting some KNO3 this weekend when I have some down time. I appreciate your assitance.

Patriot, I like the sand a lot...I've never used gravel. The thing I like about this sand I'm using is the grain size is perfect. However I didn't rinse it enough this go around and I think some soot has kept my substrate anaerobic in portions, however not bad enough that I'd even get a hint of smell from it so I think it's OK. Haven't noticed any change in water hardness from it.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> I like the sand a lot...I've never used gravel.
> I didn't rinse it enough this go around
> I think some soot has kept my substrate anaerobic in portions


I read that all substrates are anaerobic including gravel. Plants deal with this by forcing small amounts of oxygen through the roots. This allows for aerobic types of good guy bacteria to grow around the roots. The plant's roots aerate the soil underneath. As long as it doesn't smell like eggs sulfur is not abundant. Also if you are seeing bubbles it could be a harmless gas.

My favorite sand is river sand. For it doesn't need a lot of rinsing. In fact in 1 tank I used I didn't rinse it. Larger granules floated on the top. I got a big bag for $3 at a landscaper co.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey, sorry I haven't really responded about my NO3. I am going to test for it tonight (been so friggin' busy), then I'll post back. 

EDIT* Sorry didn't see you already linked me to a good fert website.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright, I hate doing the NO3 test because it is so specific in terms of reagent mixing time, and there's some room for error. I did two tests to compare, and my NO3 is actually showing up as 0. Never had that before, ever. Seeing some significant yellowing in different plants now(C. undulata and C. wendtii). Thoughts? Concerns? Opinions?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful tank - I have to say that you've sold me on getting some water sprite. I had no idea it looked so ferny and feathery - I really like the look!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Just ordered one pound of KNO3 from the site you provided for me, Hilde. Hopefully this will help sort things out.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

So, it seems I can expect my KNO3 to arrive here on Thursday, March 28. This is great, as my plants are getting more yellow by the day, and I believe the lack of nitrates is attributable. One issue, though: My thread algae seems to be greatly increasing. I'm assuming this is due to my dosing of Flourish? I am curious as to how this will be affected when I start to dose KNO3. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> My thread algae seems to be greatly increasing.
> I'm assuming this is due to my dosing of Flourish?


No the Flourish is not responsible for the algae. You need Co2 alternative.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Hilde, 

The only reason I said that was based off of information I had found on websites, as well as in the article section on here. It only started appearing after I've been dosing Flourish, so I attempted to make the connection. As for that CO2 alternative, still getting around to ordering it. Overall, my tank is looking like ass right now, so I hope it can recover nicely once I get things sorted out.

Thanks


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

This is all I have been able to find: http://www.amazon.com/Cidex-Plus-28...ZTXU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332855100&sr=8-1

3.4% glut. I'll dilute it down based on http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/108382-cidex.html post #12.

Thanks again for this recommendation, Hilde. The word around the web seems to be that this stuff is great. Also, would I dose this daily?

*EDIT* Went ahead and bought a brand new, unopened quart off of eBay for $21 shipped; it's shipping from upstate NY so I should receive it quickly.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

My KNO3 came. How much do you think I should dose on the first go? What dilutions need to be performed? Thanks.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

According to the Fertilator, it is stating that if I add 5 grams of KNO3, I will have 14.73ppm of NO3 as well as 9.29ppm K. Obviously, this is not exact. As I have no experience in dosing dry ferts, do I just add it straight to the tank or is a dilution actually necessary?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> According to the Fertilator, it is stating that if I add 5 grams of KNO3, I will have 14.73ppm of NO3 as well as 9.29ppm K. Obviously, this is not exact. As I have no experience in dosing dry ferts, do I just add it straight to the tank or is a dilution actually necessary?


check out this link>>
http://www.rexgrigg.com/dosing.htm


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, I need to learn to read better. Hilde supplied that link earlier, and I have been reading it over. Thanks! By the way, that guys way of writing is hilarious. Blunt and to the point.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Last night I dosed 4ml and it seemed to be just a tad under 5ppm. I think I'll dose around 6ml every few days. My Cidex came as well, going to dilute it today.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys. Did a water change today and used a Q-Tip to curl out most of the thread algae, but I'm sure it will continue to give me issues. I mixed up my Cidex today, doing my best to make 100ml (3.4% glut to 1.5% thru. 44ml Cidex to 56ml water, give or take). It is either under or over, but will still be close. I need to get my hands on a medical syringe, as I lost my old one that I always used to use for measuring things. I dosed 5ml, and will probably do that everyday or every other, depending. As for the KNO3, I also dosed 5ml and it's giving me just under 5ppm, so I'm going to up my dosage to 6.5ml and dose every 4 days or so. 

What do you think of this plan?
Thanks.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> I mixed up my Cidex today, doing my best to make 100ml (3.4% glut to 1.5% thru. 44ml Cidex to 56ml water, give or take). I need to get my hands on a medical syringe.
> 
> As for the KNO3, I also dosed 5ml and it's giving me just under 5ppm, so I'm going to up my dosage to 6.5ml and dose every 4 days or so.
> 
> What do you think of this plan?


Sounds good 

Found here the way to mathematically determine how to dilute the cidex. Basicly if Excel (1.5% Glut.) and Metricide (2.5% Glut) forumula is 1.5/2.5=0.6. Thus dilute 6:1. The less you dilute it the less you dose. Also more hazardous.

For a syringe I use a baby syringe in health section in Wall-mart. Is just a few dollars.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I just dosed based on the link I provided earlier, in which a member outlined how to get 1.5% Glut from 100ml total solution. All of my proportions should be in check, just greater than 100ml which obviously is not the issue. If anything, I may have over-diluted; regardless, I will dose with caution and keep an eye on things. I'm going to see if my chemistry stockroom will sell me anything...I could use some pipettes, syringes, and bottles. Doubtful that they will do it. If not I'll head over to WalMart this weekend and pick up a syringe.

Hilde, thank you for your advice thus far. I'll keep you updated on how my plants are doing. Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll see improvement.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Just took this shot...what do you guys think? Is the jungle on the right side too overbearing? I'm considering ditching the water sprite entirely and replacing it with some Ludwigia to give my tank a little variety in color. Haven't fully decided on this yet. Check out the AS on the left, too; look at that baby grow!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm looking to add another species of tetra to my stock. I currently have 10x Pristella's and 1x Rainbow shark. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Volkswagen (Jan 18, 2012)

I like the water sprite. The right side just needs a good trim.

How about rummy nose tetras? Glass blood fin tetras are also very good looking in a planted tank.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

I like the water sprite as well, maybe just trim it back a little. Lemon tetras would look awesome in there against all that greenness.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys. Did a massive trimming on the water sprite and Rotala tonight, primarily to get rid of all the yellowing leaves/rotting stems to allow for new growth. I think most of the die off on that side was due to the blocking of light at greater depth, coupled with my "tanks inability" to hold onto nitrate. I made a new batch of Cidex dilution, as well as attempted to twist out most of the thread algae, which is still a huge pain. Also cleaned out my filter, think the last time I cleaned it was about a month as there was a ton of crap in the sponge and rings, so I'm sure flow/circulation has been affected as well. I need to get this tank looking better. I'll post a photo tomorrow.

I never got around to buying new fish, work got in the way as well as studying. This weekend hopefully; thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think if you add Ludwigia it should be in the rear left corner. You know what fish would love that tank is a pair of kribs. Just a thought. Or, since you have no nitrate, a pair or group of Dicrossus filamentosus cichlids.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

LB79, thanks for the suggestion. Are they any low-growing Ludwigia? I don't have much knowledge on the genus, as I've only kept two species. I want to keep the right side taller than the left (with the exception of my sword obviously). Also, I've been doing some research on Kribs, actually, and I am strongly considering them!

Thanks


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

No tank shots, but here are two shots of my Rainbow Shark, "Ziggy".


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I just love those fish 

Sent from my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

As do I, he really is awesome. It took quite some time before he finally started roaming the tank. I haven't seen any aggression towards my Pristella Tetras, so that makes me happy.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Thet really are some peaceful fish. my dad would get those fish every time we get a tank

Sent from my Galaxy Note using Tapatalk


----------



## Fortheloveofplants (Apr 15, 2012)

Like your brick stand Idea. Tank looks beautiful too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you.

Yellowing seems to have decreased a bunch since I've been dosing Cidex and KNO3, but yellowing is occurring where thread algae surrounds the leaves. It's very irritating, as I can't seem to combat it completely. I spool it out every other day as much as I can...it's unsightly and preventing the upper portions of my plants from doing well. Any ideas?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

OK. So, on Thursday evening I raised my T5 up a notch to raise it a little more from the water level. I returned to my apartment last night to find that my plants looked a little more green, and had less algae on the plants after I had removed most on Thursday. Hoping that this, in accordance with dosing, will aid in solving the problem. I liked having my light so close because my plants had grown rapidly, so I didn't really want to change that. Seems like this may work! I hope my eyes aren't deceiving me.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

Do you have another picture?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Sure, just turned the light on to snap one. I am aware that a trim is in order for the right side. I had last trimmed a decent amount on Wednesday, and it grew back in very quickly...I'll trim again tonight. Upon inspection I actually noticed that a lot of the algae has turned brown, where it used to be a deep green. Things are looking up; I wasn't aware that raising my light up as little as an inch could be a good fix. Hopefully things continue in this direction.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

If looks better and sounds like everything is going go for you. Maybe too much light was causing the algae to grow and now that you backed off the plants are taking over now. Man that sword doesn't even look like the same plant anymore. It grew in large and healthy.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Algae actually came back a bit, so I raised by light fixture another inch. This brings my bulb ~21.5" from the substrate. I am using this as a guide:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/97622-par-data-selecting-t5ho-light.html

I do not think my plants will be compromised by one more inch. Recall I am using 1x54W T5-HO Glo fixture.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

I haven't read through the pages of this thread but I did look at the specs on the first post.
You don't have it listed but are you running any kind of Co2?
I have the same light on my 75g which was an upgrade to a 55g and without co2 I have to run the light on the last notch or it would cause a lot of algae.

Even with pressurized Co2 I could only run it on the notch second from the top to keep me from having to trim the plants every 2-3 days lmao.

From my experience without Co2, t5 lights need to be quite a bit away from the surface no matter how many you have. I would go as far as to say without Co2 you have high-light simply because its t5.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I am not running any CO2, my plants are growing just fine without it, but the algae is growing even better. To supplement carbon, I am dosing 5ml of Cidex daily. Currently my light is on the second to first notch, so we'll see how it does there. I did notice a decline in algae and a dying off of the thread algae for a few days since raising it, but it grew back. I'm hoping this raising one more notch will allow for another die off, and hopefully will stay that way.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Marconis said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am not running any CO2, my plants are growing just fine without it, but the algae is growing even better. To supplement carbon, I am dosing 5ml of Cidex daily. Currently my light is on the second to first notch, so we'll see how it does there. I did notice a decline in algae and a dying off of the thread algae for a few days since raising it, but it grew back. I'm hoping this raising one more notch will allow for another die off, and hopefully will stay that way.


I was just reading up on thread algae and saw that


> Excess nutrients, liquid fertilizers and too strong light flourish this aquarium algae.


 according to this site http://fishsupplie-s.com/index.php/aquarium-algae-Thread-algae.html

You might want to also try dosing a little less ferts than you normally do on top of the light adjustment and see what happens.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Haha, sorry. From the top, I am in the second notch. The only ferts I am dosing is KNO3 about twice a week, so I'll maybe do it only once a week. The only annoying thing is that my tank munches through nitrates like crazy.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

looking good nick... that sword is epic!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! It buds off every so often and makes a mini-sword, so if you ever want one, let me know.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Marconis said:


> Haha, sorry. From the top, I am in the second notch. The only ferts I am dosing is KNO3 about twice a week, so I'll maybe do it only once a week. The only annoying thing is that my tank munches through nitrates like crazy.


That website also says you can remove it by hand. Have you tried that?
Maybe it needs more than just adjusting the lights/ferts.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Yeah, I've been twirling it out with Q-tips...


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi all. Tank is having ups and downs, but generally it is doing well! I am going to switch back to a 10,000K bulb, as I can't stand the yellow-tint that I am getting in the with the 6500K...when I walk into the room my tank looks beautifully green, then after a few minutes of my eyes adjusting it's back to yellow. I got 5 Bloodfin Tetras, love em. Anyway, here are some photos...oh, and also, my KNO3 keeps developing mold in the container, how can I prevent this?

FTS










Newly sprouted C. wendtii










Water Sprite grow out










Unhealthy Dwarf Sag. Usually only occurs in this area, right under the sword


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

I love this tank.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you, that means a lot.


----------



## will5 (Sep 30, 2005)

Your welcome and I think it has pretty much convinced me into turning my 29g high tech setup into a soil tank.  I have also subscribed, so please keep those updates comming.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright, so despite the ups and downs, I think overall I am unhappy with my tank as of late. My plants just aren't as lush and green as I'd hoped for, and it's really bothering me. I dose Cidex daily, and KNO3 ~2 times per week. I run my light for 9 hours. I am still experiencing yellowing every now and then on the water sprite, as well as algae that won't go away fully. What else should I be checking for and possibly supplementing? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> I am unhappy with my tank as of late. My plants just aren't as lush and green as I'd hoped


I would get rid of the sword. It probably is out competing the other plants for the nutrients. Also some Iron EDTA (dry form or Seachem) may help


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

You know, that thought passed through my mind last week but I brushed it aside. Hearing that from someone else is like being told to give up a child; it's my favorite plant! I think iron is in order as well.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Alright, I'm going to go ahead and order some dry iron; it is most certainly old growth that is turning yellow and, according to what I've read, that is a sign of iron deficiency. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Scratched the dry and ordered Seachem Iron. Hopefully this will turn things around.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank is looking really good and a MTS tank is actually the best if your not a person who is always re-scaping. The only real problem I can foresee is the Sword, they are good root feeders so it won't be long before it has taken over the tank and the roots have taken over the substrate. I haven't tried the MTS yet but I see all my fellow club members tanks and they are great, often they will have Cryptocorynes that reach the surface in a tank your size, the cool thing about MTS is you can cover it with water ever you like, I love Hudson Valley river stone so it will be a cool looking tank, IMO anyway, keep up the good work.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Here a good chart to help you figure out ant deficiency, make sure to see if it's on new or old growth, look here.

Here's a couple of notes on your tank, if you cut the lights back from 9 hours to 8 you may get rid of your algae and the plants will grow less and need less ferts. Some algae are signs of deficiency like GSA you may need more phosphate, you will also see yellowing leaves and your phosphates should be roughly 1/3 of your Nitrate dose. Some plants like Water Sprite are great to keep algae at bay in a new tank but hard to keep because they grow so quickly so you are just feeding and trimming.

OK, I'm hitting the sack it's late and I'm way past starting to ramble, sorry.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Long post ahead.

150EH, thank you for the response and the kind words. This tank is weird for me...some days I am in love with it, other days I hate it and wish I went a different route. A tank with MTS is something I have considered in the past but never had the patience to start. That is another matter that will come to me in time, as I am well-aware of the benefits (both at start-up and long term). With school and work, the several week process to starting never quite appealed to me; that's changing, though.

On to more immediate matters. For one, I have been strongly considering Hilde's advice about the Sword removal. It's actually pained me to think about, because I am so in love with the plant that it's like a child to me (not really, but you get what I'm saying). Even so, I keep having flashes of the draining of my previous tank and remembering that when I removed my sword, I was able to lift up about 65% of my substrate like a piece of sod due to the extensive root system that had established itself. This tank is much healthier than that one, so I can only imagine how far these roots are spanning. After hearing you state as well that its removal is rather imperative, it's going to have to go, unfortunately. Since a new plant-order is out of the question until mid-August (unpaid full-time internship, how lovely), I figure that to fill the space on the left I can split the two C. undulata I have to make four, and also take a C. wendtii sprout from the right side to start some new growth. My C. undulata actually seems to be getting crushed on that side both from lack of physical space and competition with the sword, so I'm sure it will benefit from its removal. If I move those crypts there, I can definitely hit up my LFS for a new crypt or two (maybe Lucens, I used to have that plant and absolutely loved it) to complement them, and will at least be able to compensate for my not being able to do a large order. 

On a quick note, I have been unsure if I wanted to remove the water sprite or not, but it's grown on me so I think it's going to stay alongside the Rotala; I'm not sure though if I stated in an earlier post that I am trying to give the Rotala more dominance on the right.

Now, onto that second post of yours. It is definitely old growth that is yellowing. I have had the issue for almost two months now, but I ordered KNO3 before bothering with Fe, as my tank depletes nitrates very rapidly. The dosing of KNO3 has helped slow the rate of yellowing, but has by no means eliminated it. It's mostly the water sprite that yellows, but the Rotala is dulling in color massively as well. New growth is always a lush green. I've also noticed a bit of stem rot on some of my older water sprite as well. Newer growth has produced my more firm stems, and I re-anchored the roots deeper into the substrate.

The only algae issues I am really having are hair/thread algae that tends to develop on the upper-portions of my water sprite, as well as my piece of driftwood on the left. The lower plants don't really get hit with it at all. I'm going to try cutting the 9hr period to 8 hours to see if this does the trick in combination with dosing. I have to inspect my plants for other types of algae, but there is a slight possibility that there is some GSA, if I recall. I have been away from my apartment since Wednesday afternoon and my brother has been taking care of my tank, so I'll have to check when I go back Sunday.

Sorry for the huge post, just wanted to thoroughly respond and update on what my plans are. I'm taking this tank step-by-step and don't quite mind the bumps in the road, as I am truly learning a lot. This is my third planted aquarium (something like 8th aquarium in general since 2006). My first one was extremely successful in a 10g with no dosing of ferts of any kind, let alone any carbon supplementation. I didn't really learn anything because all I had to do was plant and watch the soil do its job. My second planted was a terrible failure due to neglect. Finally with this one I am learning the ins-and-outs, so I am still very much a beginner but loving every minute of it. Thank you for your help, everyone. I will take photos of the tank come Sunday evening when I have removed the sword and moved some things around.

Just for memories sake, here is my 10g that I took down last May to upgrade to the 55g...I really miss it, it was so simple and easy.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Hey. What LFS do you go to? We live on the same area. I haven't seen any places with a good plant selection except for maybe fish town.


----------



## srivihk (Feb 20, 2011)

Fantastic. Simple yet classy.

Love your wood. Keep posting. 

I have a 10G now, which is sort of experimenting with plants and if it goes well will upgrade to a 55G or a 38G.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you.

Frrok, the only place I ever go to for plants is FishTown, but I haven't been there in a while. I do like their plant selection, but it's just annoying to drive there for me unless I am over at Queens College. Supposedly a place down in China Town has a really good plant selection, but I can't remember the name...Pacific something. Other than that, I just order from aquariumplants.net. I don't even buy fish from LFS anymore in NYC, I just go to the Petco in Union Square. Sounds stupid, but they are much better quality than say, fish from FishTown (unfortunately).


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hey guys, did some work on the tank today. I removed the sword; it was very well-rooted and it took some effort to cut it from the base to remove from the soil. It made quite the mess. I actually think I like the way it looks without it, as I like the swimming space it created for my fish. I split up my C. undulata into about 5 individual plants. I'm hoping these will establish themselves nicely and perhaps avoid melting. Let me know what you think. Sorry for the crooked tank photo, I took it quickly. Also, can you believe that my DW still floats if I remove that rock? It's all because about a .3 inches sticks out of the water. I'm going to have to get a piece of slate and drill it into the base.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Even though the tank was beautiful with the sword, I have to say I love to see driftwood showcased - and that's such a wonderful piece, too nice to hide!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks! It is definitely nice to have it displayed. It only cost like $15 or something before shipping, can't remember exactly. I love it.


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

I remember when I had to part ways with my sword. Too bad they get so large, beautiful plant.

Looking great! I think the driftwood is perfect for this tank.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I knew they got big, but never knew they got that big. It will be missed!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Flourish Iron came yesterday, dosed a capful. I also reduced my photoperiod from 9 hours to 8 hours to help curb algae. I don't have a test kit for iron, so I can't see what my water is at, but how often does one generally need to dose iron? Thanks


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

what are you planning on adding to that open area? I thing you should def add something..looks to bare now. hahaha. unless you like that look.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, for right now I'm just going to let the C. undulata fill in, and when I have some free time I'm going to head over to FishTown and get a large crypt to add to the front left. Any suggestions?


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Marconis said:


> Well, for right now I'm just going to let the C. undulata fill in, and when I have some free time I'm going to head over to FishTown and get a large crypt to add to the front left. Any suggestions?


oh cool...sounds like a plan to me. field of crypts! nice...I love crypts.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

By far my favorite genus! I'm kind of worried about the one's I moved...I've had greater success planting newly purchased crypts than I have moving them in an established tank, for whatever reason.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

So, I'm about to do a water change on my fish tank. I use a blue bucket to both top off my tank and clean filter media. I had some water leftover in the bucket from when I topped my tank off on Thursday night. Just now I took it out to clean my filter media, and I see a Bloodfin Tetra in the small amount of water on the bottom of the bucket. I guess he jumped out of the tank and just so happened to land in this bucket that was tucked under my stand. He is one lucky mofo. I have no idea how long ago he jumped, I hope it wasn't on Friday.


----------



## halffrozen (Nov 4, 2011)

I love this tank, I REALLY do!!! 

With and without that sword!

I want to get a 55 now to model it after yours.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> On the left I can split the two C. undulata I have to make four.
> 
> The only algae issues I am really having are hair/thread algae that tends to develop on the upper-portions of my water sprite, as well as my piece of driftwood on the left. I'm going to try cutting lights to 8 hrs


I didn't know you could split them. I shall have to try that.

Since the algae is on the under-portions it sounds like there is a lack of circulation. Perhaps thinning out the plant would help. The driftwood you could take out to treat. You could boil it and then spray some excel on it or ammonia on it. Do you have some excel? Ace hardware carries the ammonia without additives. Mix 1 oart to 12 parts water for at least 15mins.

I use to have chronic problems with BBA until I added a siesta period. Lights are on 4 hrs/ off 3hrs/ on 6hrs. Was told that Diane Walsted wrote in her book that this help Co2 to build up.


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Good Job on the new scape.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure you can split a lot of Crypts; on all the past ones I've had it's been quite easy after they have been growing for a while. Algae is on the upper-portions. Now it's more on my glass than it is on my plants. I've knocked down the lights from 9hrs to 8 and it seems to have helped a bit.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Been a while since I've updated, as I've been busy with work. I think my tank is finally reaching a happy equilibrium with all the dosing. I still get algae, but it is much, much less rampant and is easy to control. My plants are a nice green and I need to prune yellow leaves/stems maybe once every other week during a water change. My C. undulata has slowly melted but there is new growth coming in which makes me happy. I have really grown to like the algae on my wood, and I keep it there just to make my tank look more natural. I may have to upgrade filters; I clean this AC-70 every two weeks because it gets so clogged with debris. Have a happy 4th of July!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

looks really nice! I like the algae on the wood, too.


----------



## Willamette (Jun 19, 2012)

Heck, the algae looks so good on the wood you might as well tie some moss onto it.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi, guys! The tank is doing well, but it is time to move on from the water sprite...I simply grew tired of the look of it. This being the case, I am looking to replace it with Ludwigia repens. I know I am keeping all very common, basic species, but I have had L. repens in the past and loved it immensely. I got nice pink out of it the last time I kept it and am hoping to do the same.

I want to keep the Rotala on the right side, but I may consider moving it to the back (where the sprite is), and placing the L. repens in its place. What do you guys think? 

Thanks, and hope everyone is enjoying their summer.


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

looks much better now than the begining.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

flowerfishs said:


> looks much better now than the begining.


Thank you. I still haven't gotten around to swapping out the water sprite, I have no time...or I'm just lazy :icon_wink.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

wow...was that a troll? sorry you had to deal with that Nick... how is your tank doing with the warmer temps? Do you use a fan to cool things down?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

frrok said:


> wow...was that a troll? sorry you had to deal with that Nick... how is your tank doing with the warmer temps? Do you use a fan to cool things down?


No idea; and no worries.

My tank is doing fine with the warmer temperatures. I have been running my living room AC at 78* on Energy Saver, and nothing lower. It's a bit uncomfortable in here on days when it's like, 90* outside, but my tank has been staying at 77-78*. Sometimes it inches up to 80*, but other than that it stays steady. My electric bill this month was disgusting, between this AC running and mine and my brother's air conditioners in our bedrooms. My brother understands, though, and I agreed to pay 25% more of the bill. My whole family laughs at me in that, when summer began, I cared more about the temperature of my tank than actually being comfortable in my apartment. Right now, I have the windows open and am letting fresh air in since it's not too hot out today.

How about you, how have you been coping?


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow what is your problem dude get a life. By the way very nice tank Marconis, don't listen to them.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

All I can do is facepalm. Probably a 13 year old, or a very immature 20+ year old.

How sad.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment, fishboy.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I just did a water change. For the past week, I think my tank has looked the best it has since setting it up. I finally removed the little rock that I had on my driftwood; I just wedged the part of the wood that never got water logged (sticks out of the water) under the front lip of the tank. 

To be honest with you, I'm really loving the dwarf sag jungle. My bloodfin tetras always swim through it and I love the way it looks. Anyway, here are some pictures of my tank:










Left side










Right side










Right side just to show the density, and where the dwarf sag has made it!










And a throwback from January 28th! I wish my C. undulata still looked that good :-(.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The tank looks so nice! The change is amazing : )

I know you talked about removing your wisteria, (and off the top of my head I can't remember what you were going to plant in it's place) but I must say in this tank, this is the first time I've really liked the look of wisteria. The way you have it, it resembles bamboo trees - the whole thing is like a landscape. The height of the plants on the right, then the dwarf sag gradually getting taller in the opposite side is nicely balanced. The whole tank is so peaceful - I love it!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Here's an update. Does it look the same? I can't even tell. Things always look best in here when I do a nice cleaning of my filter...I think I'm going to start cleaning it every 2 weeks, as that seems to keep my water nice and crystal clear and allows great circulation. The C. undulata is in that dwarf sag forest, somewhere! I'm loving the untamed jungle look, honestly.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> I think I'm going to start cleaning it every 2 weeks,


That will decrease the minerals in the water, though.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

How can cleaning my filter decrease minerals in the water...?


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow I love the new changes! That crypt bunch infront of the wood from back in January was obstructing the wood too much.

Very balanced now, great job!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you! Today I'm going to the LFS to buy a shoal of 5 fish of another species of Tetra. I think that will complete my stocking arrangements for good. I wanted to get Cory Cats, but I've read they don't do too well with something like a Rainbow Shark lurking the bottom (he's also highly territorial of his little nook in the wood on the right side).

I'm thinking:

Head and Tail Light Tetra
Black Phantom Tetra
Red Eye Tetra (most likely);

These guys will be OK with my other two (Pristella/Bloodfin), right? I really regret getting Bloodfin's; I think they are ugly and are far too neurotic.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Ok, just got back. It was $5 for 5 Black Neons (I've had them before, love 'em), so I bought 7. When I got home I realized there are actually 9 in the bag...guess the guy couldn't count. Oh well. 9 fish for $7.62, nice! Acclimating now.

Total stock:

10 x Pristella
5 x Bloodfin
9 x Black neon
1 x Rainbow shark


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow; the difference between January and now is unbelievable. Are you injecting CO2, or just using that HagenGlo?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

No CO2, but I have a Cidex mix with ~1.5 Glut that I dose 5ml of daily.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, this addition of fish has been nothing but hell. I purchased them on Saturday and they all looked healthy (nice coloration, no ich, good behavior); never had an issue with any stock from the LFS. As a matter of fact, all of my fish purchased have been bought from there and I have never had a death. Well, when I got home on Sunday evening, about 6/9 of the Black Neons had ich. This really upset me, as I haven't had ich in ages and I didn't notice any on them when I purchased them...I guess the stress brought it out. I have been slowly cranking my heater up since last night. It's at 83-84*F right now...I tried having the water level low for aeration but it's making a huge mess of my plants, so I just have the water level up high and the filter on full blast just to get some break in the surface. Nobody is gasping at the surface. So far, three fish have died. I came home to one dead on the bottom, and two swimming sideways. I just went to check my tank and the remaining two were dead. Interestingly, one of them was pretty bloody around the eye and in the abdomen. I've never witnessed agression in this tank, so I'm assuming this particular fish tried to scrape itself and wound up getting wounded in the process.

I've had ich on some older tanks, and it always went away simply by cranking the temp up to about 85*F. I'm hoping that it starts to subside and I don't lose anymore fish. Honestly, I think this entire batch was ill to begin with and all it took was the stress of being moved to a new tank to bring out the worst. Whatever it is (ich aside), I hope it doesn't spread to my other healthy fish. It's very upsetting to go from a calm, healthy tank to one in chaos in a matter of a day. Let's hope for the best and let's hope that I will have 6 Black Neons by the end of the week.

I never QT my fish, as I've never had a problem. Over the past 6 years of being in the hobby, I've never experienced any "epidemics" or disease, honestly. I've had the occasional death here and there from new stock, but it has been very rare for any of my fish to die. Thinking back I think I lost a Blue Gourami on this tank some time ago, but I can't recall. Anyway, I think this is a lesson to start QTing all new additions.


----------



## spyke (Oct 14, 2010)

shouldn't that indica be red? Maybe you should just dump some seachem iron in there and give it a boost.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

The last time I bought black neons from Petsmart, they were covered in ick within a day. I went back to the store and all the black neons in their tank also were covered. I was determined to beat it so I didn't return the fish (I'd had ick in the past, and it was easy to knock out). However this time, nothing I did would cure the ick - I tried it all. I had a running thread on it here and some folks were commenting that they also had seen highly resistant cases of ick & wondered if new drug resistant strains were popping up. In the end - and many, many $$ later - the fish either died or had to be euthanized. I wasn't able to save any, a first for me.

I hope things work out well for you and you quickly get this under control.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> The last time I bought black neons from Petsmart, they were covered in ick within a day. I went back to the store and all the black neons in their tank also were covered. I was determined to beat it so I didn't return the fish (I'd had ick in the past, and it was easy to knock out). However this time, nothing I did would cure the ick - I tried it all. I had a running thread on it here and some folks were commenting that they also had seen highly resistant cases of ick & wondered if new drug resistant strains were popping up. In the end - and many, many $$ later - the fish either died or had to be euthanized. I wasn't able to save any, a first for me.
> 
> I hope things work out well for you and you quickly get this under control.


That's disheartening, sorry you had to deal with that! I'm not returning my fish; I don't believe in that. They are better off with me no matter what the end result. I won't be using medications, I'll just stick to the temperature treatment that has worked in the past. 

Spyke, the upper portions of my Rotala are pinkish in color. I dose iron one a week. I don't think my light is strong enough to bring out the reds more.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Marconis said:


> How can cleaning my filter decrease minerals in the water...?


Oops!! I was reading the thread without my glasses on. Missed that it was your filter you were cleaning. Thought that you were changes tank water 2xs a week.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Seems like things are getting a little better. My thermometer is only showing 82*, but on the remaining Neon's the ich seems to be subsiding; only two still show signs. I have only been able to count 5 fish, which is kind of worrying. I can't find the 6th, so hopefully it's just hiding or I'm counting incorrectly.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Ich subsiding on the Black Neons, but it is now present in small amounts on my Pristella Tetras. Fish haven't been moving much; plants looking meh.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Came home about 30 minutes ago after being away since Friday. Only 2 of the 9 Black Neons remain, and are clean as a whistle. I found one attached to the filter intake, mushy and mutilated. The other two are MIA, no idea what happened to them. All Pristella (10) remain, ich has cleared up in all except three-four who look pretty unhealthy. They don't really have raised bumps anymore, but their scales look milky, and one has milky eyes...coloration is pale. My Bloodfins are going strong, it seems. Rainbow Shark hasn't made an appearance yet. I'm going to keep up the temperature at 84* for another week, and hopefully all will be cleared up by then.

Fingers crossed. Doing a water change now.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I'm sure nobody cares since it isn't plant related, but the ich, as of yesterday, is (seemingly) 100% gone. I'm going to start lowering the temperature on Saturday. Death toll was 7, all Black Neons (2 remaining).


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

We care! Personally, I have plants to help out my fish, not the other way around. The fish are why I have tanks...

I wonder if for some reason, black neons have a harder time roughing out an ich episode - I lost the black neons in my tank when I had an ich outbreak, none of the other fish died.

I'm glad it's over for you and your fish : )


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> We care! Personally, I have plants to help out my fish, not the other way around. The fish are why I have tanks...
> 
> I wonder if for some reason, black neons have a harder time roughing out an ich episode - I lost the black neons in my tank when I had an ich outbreak, none of the other fish died.
> 
> I'm glad it's over for you and your fish : )


Thanks! Yes, I'm very glad it's over.

OK, so tomorrow or Saturday, I am finally going to replace the water sprite in the back. I had originally planned on ordering some Ludwigia, but instead I am going to order some Cabomba caroliniana. If anyone is in NYC that wants Water Sprite next week probably, let me know.

I'm also wondering if I should order some moss for my big piece of DW on the left; what do you think?

*EDIT* Matter of fact I'm going to head over to FishtownUSA tomorrow to check out what they have. Will definitely be getting Java Moss.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Def go go with moss on that driftwood. It will look awesome! I'm sure you know but I would spread it on thin. I've made the mistake of putting a thick layer only to have some of it brown an die off. Maybe some java fern. If I had anymore of thy phillipine java fern I would have gave you some. But unfortunately I had to pull all of it out of my 10g due to what I thought of as an algae outbreak. After some more research , it turns out it was sporangia. Live and learn... That stuff is beautiful tho.


----------



## xxUnRaTeDxxRkOxx (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sure you may have posted this somewhere in the thread lol, but can you give us the specifics on your tank?!?!

I.E. Substrate used, filters, etc.....


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

It says in the first post of the thread what filter/lighting I have (AC70/HagenGlo 54W single T5-HO). As for substrate, I am using MiracleGro Organic Choice Potting Mix capped with Quikrete All-Purpose sand (love it, but it was dirty as hell). 

So I went and bought Java Moss today. I'm kind of irritated, because the lights they use in the store tanks play a bit of trickery since they are kind of dark, and it makes everything look green. Even in the bag it looked green. When I started unraveling the wad of moss to tie to the wood, I noticed a lot was brown. I didn't really bother separating most of the brown from the healthy green, so I'll just let it do its thing in the tank and hopefully it will look nicer over time. I used thin black thread to tie it all along; it's been a while since I attached moss to wood, so hopefully I did it correctly...everything is holding nicely. I'll take a photo next week!

I also didn't get any C. caroliniana because everything seemed pretty overpriced. I paid a bit more for one hunk of moss than I had really planned, but it's all good.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, made an amazing discovery not too long ago! I was writing a paper on my laptop while sitting on my couch, and a tiny little creature caught my eye in my tank...a baby Pristella Tetra! So far I haven't seen any other fry, but I am ecstatic right now. I never even knew that any of them were showing mating behavior! The little guy has full coloration and seems like he's been around for quite some time since he's happily out and about. I am scared that my Rainbow Shark will get a hold of him, but time will tell.

This is the first time I've ever had any non-cichlids spawn!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Isn't it exciting to find unexpected fry? It's only happened to me once what what fun : )


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Isn't it exciting to find unexpected fry? It's only happened to me once what what fun : )


Yes, it is quite exciting. It is more exciting now since I think his survival rate will be rather high, as the fish seem to be leaving him alone. He's a cute little bugger!

Whenever I found fry from my Africans, I would get upset because I'd witness them get eaten time and time again.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

I will be tearing this tank down probably next weekend. I have always been a cichlid lover, and really want to get back into them (had cichlids in 08). I'm going to upgrade to a 75 or a 90 gallon over the summer to start it up.

I'll be selling this tank with plants, livestock, and all equipment. If anyone is interested let me know...keep an eye out for a huge dwarf sag sale in the classifieds section.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Sorry to see you go Nick. Good luck with the cichlids. They are pretty fish but I like my plants too much.


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

frrok said:


> Sorry to see you go Nick. Good luck with the cichlids. They are pretty fish but I like my plants too much.


Thanks, frrok. I really do love plants, it's just too much to worry about for me. I like to come home and look at the fish without going, "Crap, that plant looks a little yellow". It's been a fun time, but Africa calls ;-).


----------

